# Roll Call, July 18th Clarks Hill 5 for 5 in 5 Shoot



## Michael (Jun 18, 2009)

Okay Guys and Girls, mark your calender for July 18th to have another 5 for 5 in 5 Shoot on Clarks Hill out of Cherokee Boat Ramp. 

Just like last time we'll meet at 8:30. It will be $25 per shooter (girl friends, wives and kids can ride for free, but if they shoot, they pay) The entry fee will be divided into 5 pots;

Biggest Carp
Biggest Catfish
Biggest Sucker
Biggest Gar
Smallest Legal Fish

The shoot will last for 5 hours.   

Who's coming?


----------



## Augustabowhunter (Jun 18, 2009)

I am in for the 18th.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jun 20, 2009)

u know we will be there


----------



## bowfisherman (Jun 21, 2009)

Bowdeadly is in


----------



## Michael (Jun 21, 2009)

bowfisherman said:


> Bowdeadly is in



What about your partner, has he turned up?


----------



## GA Bowfisher (Jun 25, 2009)

Michael said:


> What about your partner, has he turned up?



That might be him


----------



## Team Two Creek (Jun 25, 2009)

Count us in for July 18th.  Looking forward to a good turn out.


----------



## Michael (Jun 26, 2009)

GA Bowfisher said:


> That might be him



I believe you might be right


----------



## Michael (Jul 9, 2009)

Finally got my boat back on the water last night. We were mainly just making a test run to be sure my new jack plate would work. Put in at Cherokee and saw 2 other whipper snappers who said they were practicing for the 5 for 5 in 5 shoot next weekend  

We only shot for about 3 hrs, but boated several fish. Our "money fish" would have been a 23 lb carp, a 13 lb blue cat, a 10 lb gar and while we didn't shoot a little fish, we did shoot a sucker and marker 3 more on a GPS


----------



## Michael (Jul 16, 2009)

Ya'll Whipper Snappers better bring your A game. I just got off the phone with Greg Campbell. He said he's looking forward to winning another dozen Quail.


----------



## Augustabowhunter (Jul 16, 2009)

The ony way them quail are going home with him is if he buys them from me.


----------



## Michael (Jul 16, 2009)

I like the way you're thinking   Looks like the weather will be good. Now all we have to worry about is if there will be enough parking spaces for all those that have said they are coming


----------



## Michael (Jul 17, 2009)

Ya'll know I'm giving away a dozen quail to who ever shoots the biggest fish, well I decided I should also give away something to who ever shot the smallest fish. 

Meet Michelle, the Little Fish Prize


----------



## Michael (Jul 19, 2009)

Another CSRA Shoot is now history in the books. We had another great turn out with 33 people shooting and while a couple boats didn't make it back to the weigh in (sorry Cuz) everyone had a safe shoot.

Once again the Whipper Snappers out numbered the Old Timers 20 to 13, but once again us Old Timers held our own winning 2 of the pots and spliting the 3rd. 

The winning pot went to:
Biggest Carp 28.5 lbs Michael Evans
Biggest Gar 7.7 lbs Kyle Reese
Biggest Cat 7.1 lbs Richard Thorton
Biggest Sucker was a tie with Michael Evans and Richard Thorton both shooting 1 weighing 3.4 lbs
The smallest fish of the night was another tiny catfish shot by Kieth McLamb, winning him a pot and the prized Barbie Doll


----------



## Augustabowhunter (Jul 20, 2009)

Well know one bought the quail  so they went home with me along with some cash. Had a great time Michael.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2009)

I know you would have rather had "Michelle" the Bowfishing Barbie Doll, but maybe the quail will taste just as good


----------



## Augustabowhunter (Jul 20, 2009)

We should use Michelle as a pass along. Every tourny she goes to the person that shoots the smallest fish.


----------



## GA Bowfisher (Jul 21, 2009)

Augustabowhunter said:


> We should use Michelle as a pass along. Every tourny she goes to the person that shoots the smallest fish.


That sounds good I will have her at the next tournament.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jul 21, 2009)

sorry i couldnt make it michael...... i heard yall had a blast


----------

